# removing old off road tires ?



## mike1985 (Jan 18, 2007)

i need to get some old 1/10 scale off road tires off the rims so I can put new ones on. Is there something that will work and not ruin the rim and tire.

I heard soaking them in Acetone over night will work ? is this true ?

thanks

Mike


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

-I've heard that baking the tires works, but that makes a smelly mess. I know that this does work but I don't know of the best way to do so.
-There are chemicals that will work, but they also eat the foam insert. The wrong chemicals will also soften the tire or wheel or even melt plastic.
-I've also heard that freezing the tires makes the super glue very brittle and you can get the tires off that way too. Don't know of anyone who has tried this.

Unless the wheels are unique or you can't find replacements, the easiest way sometimes is just to buy new wheels. No matter what removal process you use, make sure to wear goggles, rubber gloves, and a mask if you are dealing with harsh chemicals or hot materials.

You might search on a dedicated off-road forum such as rc10b4.com as I'm sure this question has been asked multiple times or the offroad forums here on hobbytalk.


----------



## Rusty22 (Feb 4, 2003)

i heard putting them in boiling water for a few minutes also removes them. it releases the glue

Rusty NutZ


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Just talked with my off-road friend and he also suggested boiling at the easiest way.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

I have used the boiling technique once and the oven technique once. I always fall back to letting them soak in acetone (available by the gallon from the paint section of Home Depot).

Acetone will soften and swell the foam liners but if you are careful not to tear them when they are in that condition, they come back to size and shapen when they dry. The acetone does, however make the Trinity blue foam liners less firm than when new even after they dry completely.

I have never had acetone damage a tire or wheel manuafactured in the last 5 years though it will remove chrome.

Acetone is very volatile so you must be careful not to use it near a source of ignition. It can pop the lit off many plastic containers (I use Tupperware) so a weight on the lid is a good idea.


----------



## mike1985 (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I'm going to try the Acetone. I'm planning to put them in a pan with a piece of wood on them with no lid.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

An open pan won't work. The acetone will evaporate before it has time to dissolve the glue (in addition to being a fire hazzard). You must use a sealed container.


----------



## mike1985 (Jan 18, 2007)

*old tires*

Ok. I'll try it this weekend. with the lid. I won't have anything else to do, as it will be snowing here in Northwest, Indiana.


----------



## duratrashed (Apr 1, 2007)

i tried acetone once , it started melting the rim , it doesnt do that to u guys ?


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*Please be VERY Careful with Acetone*

This is a VERY flamable liquid. The fumes are also VERY strong. Please be careful!!!! 
Put the container you are using OUTSIDE somewhere safe that kids or animals can not get into. Somewhere well ventilated.


----------



## mike1985 (Jan 18, 2007)

*Acetone*

Man now I'm a little worried. There has to be somethong that will work that's not so dangerous or harmful. It's just Glue, is there a glue remover in Lowe's or Menards ?


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

I don't think you have to be that worried. I used to keep the container outside on my porch and that is when I found out about the actone popping the lid off the container. What I do now is use old tupperware containers and to keep the lid from being popped off I put a steel plate on top. These are the steel plates that railroad ties are laid on. I found some besides some railroad track that was being removed. With the metal plates on the lids, the fumes don't get out.

As far as the fumes being strong, that depends on your nose. I've been using this stuff for years and didn't think much of the smell. Two weeks ago I had the flu and the smell seemed stronger but now that the flu is gone it is just like before.

Two points:

1) Acetone is the main ingredient in nail polish remover. Women use this all the time and don't catch fire or faint from the fumes. In fact, before I found out about being able to get it at home depot, I bought a bottle from a local cosmetics store.

2) In many chemical labs (including my college chemistry lab) acetone is used in a spray bottle to dry glassware after it is washed. The acetone mixes with the water, runs off, and the remainder evaporates very quickly. People don't die from this and no one worries about the smell. They just keep it away from the nearest bunsen burner.

As far as it "just being glue", so is epoxy, but you need some *really dangerous stuff to dissolve epoxy.* Acetone to remove CA is nothing compared to what it takes to remove epoxy.


----------



## mike1985 (Jan 18, 2007)

*old tires*

Alright, I'll give it a try this weekend. 

thanks for the explanation.


----------



## mike1985 (Jan 18, 2007)

*old tires*

I tried it and it works OK. There were some places the tires still had to be cut off. I will try the oven deal. 350...10-15 min. next to see how that works.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

I would try boiling them. I have done this for years and it works well. The longer they boil, the better they come off the rim. Once in awhile, I have to cut off a little of the tire that might be let on the rim, but is easy to remove.

Jerry


----------



## mike1985 (Jan 18, 2007)

*old tires*

I continued soaking longer and the all the tires came off. i then soaked the rims and there just as clean as new. I think it took longer because my container lid didn't seal 100 %.

Next time I will try boiling.


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Yep, boil them... Keep an eye on the rims as to not warp them...


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

boil them it is safe


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

I have found a 100% reliable method, that uses no dangerous chemicals, no messy boiling, no wife yelling because you are baking your car parts in her clean oven, and no chance of doing it wrong. I does cost about $5.00 to do a pair though.

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXEPG0&P=7


----------



## mike1985 (Jan 18, 2007)

*new wheel*

The new wheel looks like a good idea too. 

which brings me to my next question.

Is the offset different on rear wheeles ? Like a wheel for a T3, T4 or even buggy and Losi MF2 trucks, or are they all the same ?


----------



## FishRC (Sep 28, 2001)

T3 and T4 are the same wheel. The MF2 uses a little different offset.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

sheath said:


> I have found a 100% reliable method, that uses no dangerous chemicals, no messy boiling, no wife yelling because you are baking your car parts in her clean oven, and no chance of doing it wrong. I does cost about $5.00 to do a pair though.
> 
> http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXEPG0&P=7


This made me laugh 

It is funny how to save a few dollars we are all willing to spend hours of our time. Imagine if you had to pay yourself for removing tires off wheels? Still some people enjoy this part of the hobby.

The only time you really ever need to reuse wheels is if they are unique and aren't made any more which may be the case for some older style wheels.


----------



## local nc driver (Mar 12, 2007)

*this is the best way...*



mike1985 said:


> i need to get some old 1/10 scale off road tires off the rims so I can put new ones on. Is there something that will work and not ruin the rim and tire.
> 
> I heard soaking them in Acetone over night will work ? is this true ?
> 
> ...


take an old toaster oven,set it at 400 degrees,wrap your tires in aluminum foil,bake them for 20 minutes,if they dont come off do it for another 20 minutes . they fall off the wheel and it is not all that smelly but i wud not recommend doing it in the kitchen. I am a 19 year racing veteran and this is how I do it tires wheels and foams are usually reusable just in case you mess up a wheel or a tire and need to replace it. I take two tires at a time when replacing worn out tires. compliments of BiG D


----------



## local nc driver (Mar 12, 2007)

*associated wheels*



mike1985 said:


> The new wheel looks like a good idea too.
> 
> which brings me to my next question.
> 
> Is the offset different on rear wheeles ? Like a wheel for a T3, T4 or even buggy and Losi MF2 trucks, or are they all the same ?


the t3 and t4 wheels are different the new wheel widens the truck 1/8th of an inch in the front and back wheels.info from a 19 year associated driver.


----------

